# An odd question



## mikeber (Jan 17, 2016)

I've owned and used many tools. However I never used a scroll saw so my question could sound weird to those experienced with the tool.

In case I need to cut a perfect square out of a piece of plywood, does any scroll saw come with a fence and/or miter gauge? I looked at several models, but none seem to offer these accessories. Are there after market sources? (I do get that much scrolling is freehand, but sometimes I need to cut precise lines and angles).


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

My 2 cents…. If you need a perfect square, precise lines or angles on the outer edge(s) use a different saw. A table saw, table saw with mitered sled and miter saw come to mind then go back and do your scroll work. It's possible for a person who is very good with the scroll saw could do it? I'm not that person so I would make it easy for myself.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah its the same as with hand saws. You don't want to use a coping saw to cut a straight line.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

How large is the square?

A jigsaw can cut out an opening in a board. It also can be used with a straight edge to get a clean, straight cut.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

scroll saws are not what you wanna use for perfection,just consider the blade itself,theres no way keep it on a straight line,just why you wont find a miter gauge or fence on them,their made for cutting out intricate shapes.as rich said use a jigsaw.


----------



## mikeber (Jan 17, 2016)

> How large is the square?
> 
> A jigsaw can cut out an opening in a board. It also can be used with a straight edge to get a clean, straight cut.
> 
> - Rich


In this case I was looking at a 3×3" cutout. For another project it was a 5" diamond shape. And since I was looking to purchase a scrollsaw, I asked myself why not use the scroll saw to cut these. Anyway, I do understand that's not how the market for these tools developed.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

On the other side of the question, I use my scroll saw to cut straight lines all the time. Scroll saws can cut perfectly straight lines - if you know how to handle them. Just like a band saw, scroll saws (specifically the blades) often have some drift. But if you can cut a straight line with a band saw, you can cut one with a scroll saw. You don't need a fence. All you need is good vision and hand-eye coordination.


----------



## PlentyFarmLLC (Aug 25, 2020)

Rough cut first. Then a router with a template or router table along fence with stop blocks, then just clean up the corners.


----------



## Woodtodust (May 15, 2013)

Just to add to what Russel Hayes said--you can also use files/rasps to true up a square opening that small after cutting with the scroll saw. I have also scribed lines to the appropriate dimension and used chisels to true everything up by placing the chisel in the scribe line. The same as truing up a hinge mortice or a through mortice.

There are always many ways to skin the proverbial cat.


----------

